
Nasal vaccine for Alzheimer’s cuts atrophied brain matter in mice - _Microft
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/13273986
======
mattkrause
Actual article [it's open access]:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41541-020-0172-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41541-020-0172-y)

Pleasantly surprised to see that it's not yet another amyloid-targeting
approach that works great in mice but will inevitably bomb in humans (just
like the last dozen Aß trials).

~~~
ncmncm
It seems amply demonstrated that the mouse model of the disease is different
enough from the actual disease that any given mouse result tells us nothing
about the disease, or what may cause or cure it.

But there are very many researchers who know a great deal about the mouse
model. It is not clear whether. any know about the human disease; or, if any
do, whether the mouse modelers pay them any attention.

------
stainforth
The interesting part to me is that its nasally administered. Weren't we just
reading in another article about Alzheimer's patients having some
vulnerability in the upper nose. As well as also usually having some infection
like herpes, where here a vaccine seems to provoke a good response to a
condition like infection?

~~~
empath75
At least half of Americans have some form of herpes infection.

~~~
ianlevesque
10% of those over 65 have Alzheimer's in the US, and growing. It's not
unreasonable to investigate a link, and indeed researchers (finally, depending
on your bias) are.

------
bawana
I remember when google went on an AI buying spree with DeepMind, and other
professors, etc being hired. Why isn't sergeibrin buying up these professors?
His fam hx and interest in this field are at odds with the lack of headlines
of google pursuing this area of interest.

------
camelCaseCamel
Relevant: [https://podcastnotes.org/portal-with-eric-weinstein/bret-
eri...](https://podcastnotes.org/portal-with-eric-weinstein/bret-eric-
weinstein-portal-lab-mice-telomeres/)

Link to full podcast (highly recommended listening):
[https://open.spotify.com/episode/0pSAI6UqXc2yLTdk2x4mZE](https://open.spotify.com/episode/0pSAI6UqXc2yLTdk2x4mZE)

~~~
oedmarap
Was going to link to The Portal podcast as well, then saw your comment.

Related reading for anyone wanting a quick introduction to Bret's theory re:
the efficacy of generational laboratory mice as test subjects:

\-
[https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_1352201](https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_1352201)
\-
[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11909679/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11909679/)

------
google234123
It should be noted that the standard mouse Alzheimer’s models have proven
pretty useless over the last 25 years. So far, I'm pretty sure 100% of
Alzheimer’s treatment has failed in trials.

------
adrr
Bears repeating. Just because it works in a mouse doesn't meant it will work
in humans.

If you did have a pet mouse, i think we cured every alignment it could ever
get.

~~~
ekianjo
Most of the diseases we treat in mouse are "mouse-models" i.e. genetically
engineered in the first place for the purpose of experiments, which may be
completely different from the actual disease in humans.

------
m3kw9
These optimistic studies is used to get investor money. While it is good, they
are not headed in the right direction with the beta-amyloid theories.

~~~
m3kw9
The beta amyloid fan boys are out to down vote

